# Current PPD Discussion



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 17, 2009)

I just want to say I am floored by our current PPD. You guys have really stepped up to the plate. We have a steady flow of new team members as well as veteran folders taking it up a notch. I look forward to talking about 500K PPD very soon. Great Job Everyone!!!
 

P.S. Still looking for additional help folding under the Techpowerup! user name. We need an additional 60K PPD to reach our goal. We only have another week to go, so help if you can.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 17, 2009)

On the map means 1st place in PPD, or what?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 17, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> On the map means 1st place in PPD, or what?


No, we are aiming for a more realistic top 5 single user in daily PPD. We just want to shake things up in the F@H world and show them what TPU has got..


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No, we are aiming for a more realistic top 5 single user in daily PPD. We just want to shake things up in the F@H world and show them what TPU has got..



Nice that you are looking "US" among the top 5.

I'm kind of happy @ the top 10. Almost there


----------

